# Retrofit question- basically square zero



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey all,

I'm interested in retrofitting projectors with HIDs to my Cabrio. These are the lights I have: 










I have read a lot about these kinds of retrofits, but am still lost as to what to purchase. I get the basic concepts of projectors and what I am looking for, and I understand that mounting depth in my lights will be shallower so this would probably limit my options a bit. But looking at theretrofitsource.com for example, there are so many choices with not a great explanation as to the differences, it's overwhelming. I'm looking for something quality, high/low, and not stupidly expensive. How do I even begin? Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

look at Mini H1 or Mini D2S.

they will have H7 adapters that should assist you with the retrofit.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> look at Mini H1 or Mini D2S.
> 
> they will have H7 adapters that should assist you with the retrofit.


Thank you for the help. Now my problem is, figuring out the differences between the two. They appear to both be HID, so why would I choose one over the other? D2S is a bulb type, and so is H1, so does that mean the bulb socket itself is the difference? Otherwise they're both biXenon HID projectors? I feel like I'm missing something pretty basic, but other than style and fit, I don't understand why they would make two otherwise similar kits.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Thank you for the help. Now my problem is, figuring out the differences between the two. They appear to both be HID, so why would I choose one over the other? D2S is a bulb type, and so is H1, so does that mean the bulb socket itself is the difference? Otherwise they're both biXenon HID projectors? I feel like I'm missing something pretty basic, but other than style and fit, I don't understand why they would make two otherwise similar kits.


mini H1's use a smaller diameter projector lens. mini D2S is up to 3" lens.

now, the length of the projector assembly (add on the connection point of the ballast/ignitor) will also be a challenge.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm interested in retrofitting projectors with HIDs to my Cabrio. These are the lights I have:
> 
> ...


I've been trying to find another set of these MK5 look lights for awhile- did you purchase these recently and from where?

I am currently retrofitting these same lights- I am using the Mini H1 since it is smaller and you should be able to mount them a lot easier. You'll need a shroud as well that sits inside the low beam as the angle is severe on the MK5 looks.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

No, I bought them a 3-4 years ago from eBay. They took some time to find even then. 

If you have photos of doing it, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

I have a bit more work to go and I rather complete the project before posting photos...
I'll be sure to share once I get one done. :beer:


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Option 1

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-helix-p...UvCDNgjRlWkkFU3yVxijXGON6TLTiK7YCsaAikB8P8HAQ

You can drop up in a 55w h7 hid kit on those from 
The rwtreofirsource.. 55w ballast are more powerful so a 5500 kit will look like 4300k pure white. No blue stuff. 

They will also send you a plug and play harness will be as easy as take out yours and plug new stuff in. 


Option 2.
Try to retrofit h7 or d2s mini projector. The challenge here is distance front to back in your headlamp. Looks like there is no to much space you will have to measure or look around for examples. Your retrofitted projector will sit on front then you will use a bezel to cover it 

At the end of the day The advantages of the d2s is the quality of bulb you can get

Either one will need a hid kit.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-with-HID-s-and-full-plug-and-play-wiring-kit


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

The main reason to go with an H1 kit is because it smaller and fits in smaller housings or cost(its cheaper) . the D2S is a bigger projector and a much better bulb and you have a huge selection of oem and aftermarket bulbs to choose from with the D2S. 

There are several good sites that sell full kits or tons of parts to build your own. i like to use www.Theretrofitsource.com or http://www.lightwerkz.net/

The retrofit source has full dimensions of the projectors they sell.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*OEM Xenons*

Why not just install OEM xenon headlamps?


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

what can you buy them for? i'm going to bet you can retrofit with a nice d2s 4.0 cheaper and it'll outperform it


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

Are you asking how much they cost? i've seen them for a few hundred per headlamp. Doing a conversion yourself is most likely cheaper but there's all the work and potential to break something in the housing. I've done that. I'm wishing I had just bought the stock xenon lamps for my Jetta.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I posted in the OP that I have the Mk5 lookalike lights. They don't make those with projectors, so I have to do it myself, and I think that's more fun anyway


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh well if you enjoy all the work then knock yourself out! I'm installing Bi-xenon projectors in place of low beam ones in some LED- DRL lights I bought. They're larger diameter so i'm carving away the interior plastic... but it should be worth it!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I think maybe someday I might buy the OEM ones... but just to have, and switch if I want  My build theme is largely OEM, except here or there where I "cheat" a bit  (Hella counts, I also got the Hella accessory fog lights for Mk4 because the Mk5-look headlights take away the fogs I had). Legos! 

I've seen those cheap-looking DRL style accessory lights too, and I thought about doing the same thing, carving them out with a retrofit, and overall you get high quality lighting for cheap(ish). But the Hellas came up, and I couldn't say no  but the nice thing about those DRL lights is the lens gets a housing and cover... the Hella fogs are Micro DE generics in custom retainers, and those things are just bare projector glass!


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

If you do your research and have all the parts you need before you start, a retrofit can be very easy and you built it, it's not the same parts that most people just buy and bolt on. I just did my tundra a month ago. i know, different lights but taking my time, they took 2 hours to build start to finish. and cost me approx $225 including the aftermarket housings.

well worth it.


----------

